# Knitted tort hat



## laurun3 (Jul 4, 2009)

I was bored last night so I decided to knit a hat. I've been wanting to knit something with a tortoise on it for a while but I couldn't find a pattern I liked. So I just winged it and made it up as I went along. 







It has button eyes and I knitted hearts on the shell. The ear flaps are supposed to be legs. It turned out pretty cute and it's comfy! Just thought I'd share.


----------



## BigBiscuit (Jul 4, 2009)

That is super cute. If you start selling them, I would buy one for my daughter (7 months old).


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jul 4, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Gulf Coast (Jul 4, 2009)

last night? as in it took you just one night to knit that? geesh would have taken me months. and then I wouldn't even have a hat shape.. lol. much less a turtle.. lol.. 

cute, you did great and without a pattern!!!


----------



## turtlemom (Jul 5, 2009)

Adorable!

Was I the only one that thought the picture was going to be a tortoise wearing a knitted hat?!!! 

Donna


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 5, 2009)

No Donna, I was wondering that very thing as I opened the thread. But I must say it is very cute. I think the turtle turned out fine. Any kid should be proud to wear that.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jul 5, 2009)

Everyone at work wants to get Trevor a tux for my wedding. I sure would like to see that!  I want him to be the ring bearer but I think it would be stressful for him so I just got a picture of him to put by the cake so I can "introduce" him to all my family and friends as most of them haven't seen him yet. It's this one:






Target does a great job of printing pictures and you can send them straight to the store from photobucket.

I think he looks so regal. This is the first thing I thought of with tort clothes. We talk about it all the time! I don't think I'd ever manke him wear clothes though. I love the idea of a birthday hat for a pic though!

Oh, and my fiance gets all the credit for the picture.  I think it's the best non-funny pic we have of him!

Love the hat...I'd even wear it!


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 5, 2009)

I too, thought it would be a tortoise wearing a hat, but in a way this was so much better. I am very impressed by how well it turned out.


----------



## laurun3 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments! I made it adult size and I'm totally going to wear it lol I'd like to make more and i have a few ideas to change the pattern so we'll see how it evolves 

And cute tort!


----------



## Isa (Jul 8, 2009)

Really cute hat


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Jul 11, 2009)

the hat is awesome! I would love to order one in browns and olives to match Charlie!!! I you do plan to make and sell please let me know-- It is great!!!!


----------



## Madortoise (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey Lauren,
Great job! Nice to see that there's a fellow knitter combining two obsessions: tortoise and knitting!

You can post your hat on this website:
http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?action=tags;sa=showtopics;tag=turtle


----------



## terryo (Jul 13, 2009)

I have seen someone knitting little dresses for her RES on another forum, so of course I thought this was going be a hat for a tort. All mine (kids..grandkids..) are all grown up, or I would love one.

Kate...why don't you have the picture put on the cake? There is a bakery here that will put any picture that you bring them and put it on the cake.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jul 13, 2009)

We're doing an airplane theme and have everything planned so I don't think that would work so well. The picture next to it is the next best thing to Trevor being there in a tux! Great idea though.  I've been watching the Cake Boss show and it's amazing what they can do. Over our budget though, definitely.


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 2, 2009)

I LOVE it! That turned out awesome! You're very talented


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Aug 8, 2009)

I love the hat. I want one as well. It would take me forever to do that, lol.

_________________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)
1 Shih tzu (Suki)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Stazz (Aug 8, 2009)

hahaha how cute !! When I saw the post's subject, I thought it would be a cute pic of a tort wearing a knitted hat hahahaha, I would have ordered one for Tallula


----------



## Shalon (Oct 1, 2009)

That is super cute!


----------

